# Apple tv direct sur ampli



## jeanpatel (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Utilisant beaucoup mon mac pour ecouter de la musique sur mon ampli, j'étais presque decidé a acheter l'airport express. Mais en regardant les prix, je m'appercois que pour pas enormement plus il y a l'apple tv. 
Malgré que la possibilité d'envoyer des videos sur ma tele m'interresse aussi, la musique reste quand meme ma priorité donc, est t'il possible de brancher l'apple tv sur son ampli en direct afin d'ecouter de la musique sans allumer la télé ? ou est t'on obligé de passer par le télé ?
J'ai vu qu'il y avait une sortie optique mais elle sert peut etre que pour le son des videos...

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Décembre 2011)

Tu envoies le son sur ton ampli par la sortie optique...Tous les sons !
Et tu envoies les images/vidéos sur ta TV par la sortie HDMI.
Tu peux gérer la partie "musique" depuis ton Mac (dans le module itunes) sans allumer la TV.


----------



## jeanpatel (21 Décembre 2011)

cool !
Merci


----------



## jeanpatel (27 Décembre 2011)

Jsuis dégoûté. L'Apple Tv à une sortie optique et mon ampli ne fait pas l'optique. Snif.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2011)

jeanpatel a dit:


> Jsuis dégoûté. L'Apple Tv à une sortie optique et mon ampli ne fait pas l'optique. Snif.



Si ton ampli a une entrée HDMI et une sortie HDMI...ça pourra le faire !


----------



## erodrig (3 Janvier 2012)

Ton ampli n'a pas de fibre optique, rien de grave, il te suffit dacquérir un 
*Convertisseur audio numérique coaxial/optique*

 et le tour est joué...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Janvier 2012)

erodrig a dit:


> Ton ampli n'a pas de fibre optique, rien de grave, il te suffit dacquérir un
> *Convertisseur audio numérique coaxial/optique*
> 
> et le tour est joué...




Sauf que depuis le 27/12 jeanpatel est aux abonnés absents !!


----------

